# [Meta] When is the best time to post an installment of your story hour?



## el-remmen (Oct 8, 2006)

Sometimes I notice that when I post an update of my story hour it will be quite a while before there are very many views and/or posts in response to it.  

I have also noticed this about some of the other story hours I read, even the really popular ones. . . though obviously sometimes there is recognition/response right away.

Anyway, I was wondering of this was a consequence of _when_ the story hour update is posted which make it difficult for readers to make the time to read it, or even notice it at all.

So the above poll is just to get a gauge of any general preference for this. . .  I know that people being spread over different time zone will make some of the time categories superfluous - but this isn't scientific , so just pick whatever works best. . .


----------



## el-remmen (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh, and I opened it up to multiple choices, as more than one might work for folks - but if one is much more convenient than others for you personally please only choose that one.

And it is a public poll, if that matters for some reason to you. ..


----------



## el-remmen (Oct 8, 2006)

I just realized that there is another option I did not include: "I don't care when as long as it isa basically consistant time to look for it".

So, if that is your choice, just pikc "Other" and post as much. . .


----------



## Altalazar (Oct 8, 2006)

From the other side of the coin, for me, when I update my story hours, I do so the moment I finish writing them (I keep them in word files on my computer).  Between my work schedule, home schedule, and 13 month old child that just started walking, I generally have to squeeze it in when I can and then post it as soon as I'm done.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, I will also chime in as a Story Hour author who has been watching the same trend lately.  I find that those who are reading my Story Hour are typically doing so at two times ... with a few spread out here and there.  The first time is between 8:00-10:00 AM EST USA.  Interestingly enough, the second time is about those same hours, just PM (8-11 to be precise).

As for my posting habits, like the poster before me I post them as soon as I finish writting them.  I figure people my readers will eventually get to reading them the next time they are on and looking for them.  I am always amaxed, however, at when I post in the morning and how quickly the Story Hour gets read.  Kudos to my readers, I hope I am keeping you satisfied!


----------



## el-remmen (Oct 9, 2006)

Interesting about posting as soon a you finish.

Usually after I finish I give it a rest ranging from a few hours to over 24 to give my brain a chance to re-charge and my eye to re-adjust and then I read it over to correct typos, spelling errors and clarify some sentences that on second glance seem awkward or obscure the action.  And _then_ I post it.

Also, if I am ready to post late on a Sunday I will wait until just before I go to sleep to post it, so it will still be near the top of the forum when people come to check the boards first thing Monday in the A.M.


----------



## Solarious (Oct 9, 2006)

As soon as it's been done and proof-read. I need my storyhour fix, damnit. 

Mind you, I do mean done and _proof-read_. Emphasis important.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 9, 2006)

Well, to be fair I do write the Story hours in Word ... so I know there aren't spelling errors!  I do admit to occasionally accidentally mistype things like homophones and especially the occasional "their" and "there."  But I do make sure that there are no sentence fragments (that aren't intentional as spoken words by characters, that is) or gross misspellings.


----------



## Shemeska (Oct 14, 2006)

I usually finish my storyhour updates on friday night. But I typically let two of my roommates/players read over it and suggest anything I might have missed (since I'm writing two years behind the game), and if they notice any grammatical stuff I missed.

Once it's revised/proofed, I'll post it up, usually sometime on Saturdays.


----------



## Lazybones (Oct 14, 2006)

I generally post on Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays around 5 p.m. (right after I get home from work). I've noticed that a lot of my readers have come to expect them at that time and I usually get a spike of views and posts shortly thereafter. 

As a reader, I generally download the stories to text to read at my leisure, so the time of posting doesn't matter.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 20, 2006)

_Explain your 'Other' answer:_

Doesn't matter when, just as long as it happens.


----------



## megamania (Oct 20, 2006)

I try to post when ever I finish to the limit of twice a day.  Logically- the best time for exposure would in the pre-work hours of Monday to get the folks checking it at work.  I never thought to make a study of when the SH were hit.  But then again, I only have about 20 regular readers.


----------

